# Comment connecter la Wiimote au Macbook ?



## clem77dams (19 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous !!!
Voilà j' ai un petit problème pour connecter ma wiimote à mon Macbook Unibody. Sachant que je ne veux pas être obligé de passer par Bootcamp. 
J' essaye de connecter la wiimote à mon mac par bluetooth via l' assistant bluetooth de mon mac, il la reconnaît pas de soucis mais à l' étape suivante il me demande de taper un mot de passe pour jumeler avec ma wiimote sauf qu' il m' est impossible de tapé de mot de passe avec ma wiimote du moins pas que je sache. 
Et c' est donc la que je bute parce que je ne vois pas comment la connecter et il refuse de mettre aucun mot de passe.
Donc j' aimerais savoir si quelqu' un pourrait m' aider ???


----------



## clem77dams (19 Janvier 2009)

Problème résolue je vient de trouver comment faire sa marche parfaitement bien !!!


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

clem77dams a dit:


> Problème résolue je vient de trouver comment faire sa marche parfaitement bien !!!


Alors? 


Au cas où d'autres voudraient faire la même chose...


----------



## CAAA79 (6 Février 2018)

Moi aussi je voudrais bien savoir comment tu as fait^^


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2018)

Comme ça peut-être


> The following instructions are reproducible on OS X El Capitan and Yosemite (at least):
> 
> 
> Go to system preferences -> bluetooth
> ...


----------



## CAAA79 (7 Février 2018)

oui, mais un code est demandé pour le jumelage.
Est ce que OpenEmu reconnait la wiimote sans passer par la case "code" du bluetooth?


----------

